# Bad news



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I'm stuck in Virginia for the time being. I'm not sure how often I'll be able to get to the computer or what all is going to happen. Sorry folks, I may be away for awhile.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*dude*

whats up with that............. need anything? bail money?

seriously hope all is ok


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Aw man, I thought something might be up.....Had not seen you post anything in a while. 

If ya need some help....let me know.

Give us a update when you can.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Virginia? If ya are in th Hampton Roads area an need anything send me a PM an I'll see what I can do. Hope it all works out ok.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

virginia? are ya close to ai...if so you might wanna go fish with shaggy ....better bring some bricks though I'm so full of hot air I'll lift away the whole pier


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*less than appropriate..........*

not exactly tactful there crabby.......... at least not on this thread


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

emanuel, 

hope all is okay. As for AI, kind of depends on what part of Virginia you happen to be in, but no need for bricks as there is no pier, just sand and ocean (sorry Topsailbum, but obviously, I can't bite my tongue, with certain fella's remarks), but it would be an honor and pleasure to meet you and fish beside you.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Crabby_84 said:


> *virginia? are ya close to ai...if so you might wanna go fish with shaggy ....better bring some bricks though that guy is so full of hot air he'll lift away the whole pier *


Do you really not know why you are catching flak? This was not th right thread to do that.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm up in the Staunton/C'ville area right now staying with my girlfriend's parents. My car blew up so I am stuck here for the time being, or until I can find a new car. It's just the seriously limited resources that are causing all the trouble. I'm going to try to get back to Savannah by the weekend if all goes well. I also have Internet access here so I guess I'll be around for now.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*All isn't lost where the new car search is concerned*

Looks like you get to "Test Drive" the hospitality of prospective future inlaws. 

Oops. Yall didn't see this post, ok.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

emanual sorry to hear about the ride............. but its not as bad as you made it sound up front........heck i was collecting bail money for ya. it will all work out. good luck my friend


YES thrifty we saw the "accidental " post


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It seems that the "prospective in-laws" bought me a train ticket home. I don't know whether it's because they like me or because they want to get rid of me. 

Looks like things should work out for the best considering the situation. As for bail money, you don't actually think I would have done something requiring the use of bail money do you? Hahaha.

Anyways, I migt even be able to get to fish Tybee on Sunday, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*That's not necessarily a bad thing Emanuel*

I think if they didn't like you they would have thrown in a free tow back to SC for your car. Since the car is still here, sounds like they'll be seeing you again. 

Of course this is coming from a mom who's hoping to get a son married off soon. 

I'm glad things worked out for you.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, looks like its going to work out....COOOL....looking for your report.

Hey TA....good to see ya posting....you can talk with us guys on the S Carolina/GA baord....not many of us.....we (I) get a little lonely down here.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*you southerners*

are such gentlemen.

Thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Anytime TA...........Most us were born hospitable, be the ones that were not we will beat um' with a stick till they are.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

You all are forgetting that NC is a veil of humility between to mountains of conceit :jawdrop: 

So no slam to VA at all ...


----------

